# First Heretic, Bloodline and others pre-order



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The First Heretic, Bloodline and a few others are now available for order on the Black Library Website. 

:grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Excuse me for a moment, my next tirade isn't suitable for public reading...

[Expletive], [Expletive], [Expletive], [Series of expletives], [Expletive].

Im done. _Firedrake_, _The First Heretic_, and me without any money. Damn it all.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You... dare, mention Bloodline within the presence of _The First Heretic _and _Firedrake_?

Such aside, I'm getting the bus into town early tommorow just to Pre-Order these


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well ive found a way around my money woes.. im gonna hock some games. Nothing takes priority over Lorgar and the XVII Legion!, especially not Possessed Word Bearers ripping apart the Emperor's Custodes in a pitched battle.

In facts its already my new background. Death to the False Emperor and all his slaves!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> .
> Im done. _Firedrake_, _The First Heretic_, and me without any money. Damn it all.


Skybet.com

Enough said!

Just pre-ordered my copy, buzzin!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

bobss said:


> You... dare, mention Bloodline within the presence of _The First Heretic _and _Firedrake_?
> 
> Such aside, I'm getting the bus into town early tommorow just to Pre-Order these


Actually I heard Bloodline was semi decent. I'm definitley ordering mine. nough said.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a question for you Heretics living in the United States. Would it be better to preorder it as I would get it faster? Or if I waited for it in a local GW store would it be same time? i just don't want to spend a delivery fee if the only difference is going to be the delivery charge.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Actually I heard Bloodline was semi decent. I'm definitley ordering mine. nough said.


Fair enough. I've not long finished _Deus Encarmine _and_ Deus Sanguinius _and found them very, very lacking in nearly all aspects semi-decent prose requires. Such said, _The Flight Of The Eisenstein _and _Nemesis _(Alongside perhaps _Red Fury _and _Black Tide_) better Swallow's earlier works, easily.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

is there a reason i don't see anyone mentioning buying from amazon?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm more concerned on how fast the book comes more than anything. Sometimes I've managed to have enough luck to get it one month in advanced. But lately not so lucky as GW is apparently breaking down on books being sold early.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Insurance said:


> is there a reason i don't see anyone mentioning buying from amazon?


At least in regards to the UK version of Amazon, its becuase you won't recieve pre-orders until the either the official release date or possibly even after that (if its a game or dvd etc). 

Pre-ordering directly off BL, you will get the product several weeks before you would if pre-ordering off anywhere else. It costs a little more, but its worth it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i can't help it... i just can't... ahhh!!!

I've already got them. 

it was too tempting.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Pre-ordering directly off BL, you will get the product several weeks before you would if pre-ordering off anywhere else. It costs a little more, but its worth it.


for the emperor!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Pre-ordering directly off BL, you will get the product several weeks before you would if pre-ordering off anywhere else. It costs a little more, but its worth it.





Insurance said:


> for the emperor!


At least thats the case in the UK, not sure if it'll apply in the United States.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> At least thats the case in the UK, not sure if it'll apply in the United States.


death to the false emperor!


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

in any event, i pre ordered the first heretic with standard mail. i'll keep you posted on the arrival.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I waited until Bloodline was available for standard order and ended up missing it. Too cheap to pay the high prices I saw on ebay I guess I'll just never know what happens


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, i pre-ordered Bloodline and it arrived today, but not had chance to read it yet.

I am a bit annoyed with Black Library because i took the option to be advised by e-mail when item can be purchased and the e-mail never came.

On the otherhand i am pleased with this thread because it triggered me to pre-order. Thanks OP - have some rep!


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

the first heretic arrived today. i'm putting down lord of the night to start it. maybe it is just me, but lord of the night is really boring.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Insurance said:


> _The First Heretic_ arrived today. i'm putting down _Lord of the Night_ to start it. maybe it is just me, but _Lord of the Night_ is really boring.


Its just you.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its just you.


no insult intended. i'm halfway through lord of the night and i just haven't gotten hooked like i had hoped. maybe i'm a space marine or imperial guard at heart?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Insurance said:


> no insult intended. i'm halfway through lord of the night and i just haven't gotten hooked like i had hoped. maybe i'm a space marine or imperial guard at heart?


The protagonist in the novel famously divides people. I wouldn't worry about it; it's not just you.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Insurance said:


> No insult intended. Im halfway through _Lord of the Night_ and I just haven't gotten hooked like I had hoped. maybe im a Space Marine or Imperial Guard at heart?


None taken, and I was joking. Very few books are universally liked, if you don't enjoy _Lord of the Night_ then thats fine.

Though if you said you didn't like _A Thousand_ Sons or _The First Heretic_ i'd go insane on you :wink:.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> None taken, and I was joking. Very few books are universally liked, if you don't enjoy _Lord of the Night_ then thats fine.
> 
> Though if you said you didn't like _A Thousand_ Sons or _The First Heretic_ i'd go insane on you :wink:.


i enjoyed a thousand sons. i'm enjoying the first heretic as i type. granted i'm enjoying it with a bottle of wine. :so_happy:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

A bottle of decent red goes well with a long book.

I stopped drinking stella while reading, was getting way to angry for some reason.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I have just finished The First Heretic. Fantastic book. The best or second best of the series. Hope Aaron writes another HH book soon.

Minor Spoiler 

I am a bit confused about one point though. 



How does XI-NU 73 survive the trip on the Orfeo’s Lament?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

mal310 said:


> I have just finished The First Heretic. Fantastic book. The best or second best of the series. Hope Aaron writes another HH book soon.


Glad you liked it, dude. The novel's reception so far has been absolutely incredible. 

And yeah, I'll be doing more. 




mal310 said:


> I am a bit confused about one point though.
> 
> 
> 
> How does XI-NU 73 survive the trip on the Orfeo’s Lament?




He doesn't go. It's just Argel Tal's company boarding the ship and going with its normal crew. Xi-Nu 73 and the Carthage Maniple stay on the _De Profundis_, with the rest of the Serrated Sun.


----------



## The Crimson King (Oct 14, 2010)

The First Heretic was brilliant, Lorgar and the legions corruption was portrayed very well. 10/10

Bloodline was ok, too short but interesting and a sign of things to come. 7/10


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Glad you liked it, dude. The novel's reception so far has been absolutely incredible.
> 
> And yeah, I'll be doing more.


Thats great news Aaron, are you able to gives us any hints to what your next HH book will be about? 

Angron and his psychos I hope? I'd love to see them in a more indepth and concidered light. 



PS loved they way you showed the all the traitor capsules landing along with the Lion’s. That should put the cat amongst the pidgins!


----------

